# How to make dragon wings



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice! Thanks for sharing....we'll be needing some wings this year


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

those are awesome. love the look of them


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

I have always liked here videos, they really gave me the push to get into homemade costuming.


----------

